# Field and Stream Eagle Talon



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone know anything about this yak?
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...1279269&lmdn=Brand&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We've got 2 of them and for a cheaper kayak they're nice! They're great for fishing and they're not too slow. But as you'll find on any sit on top kayak besides a Hobie pro angler the seat might get uncomfortable after awhile.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'm gathering info for my cousin, who is looking at that kayak. I've got a perception pescador 12 and, near as I can tell, it's basically the same...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah they are. I have a perception sport caster 12.5 and the only difference is that the talon's sides are a little higher like yours.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm... you're correct it looks like a Perception Pescador which means it's basically a clone of the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 at half the price! Looks like a decent inshore and freshwater kayak. Though it may be a bit on the slow side if you plan to do a lot of fishing in open bays and/or the Gulf.

Alex


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Paddles well and its pretty stable. Not as fast as my Prowler 13's but close. I took my friends 10 year old down Blackwater from cotton to wilderness two weeks ago. It was his first river trip and he handled the yak well after a few minutes of paddling....


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Seemed really heavy to me, a lot more than what it's advertised at. Big turn off. That's all I know.


----------

